# Problem mit ATI Karte?



## Belgor (17. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute,
mir ist seit gestern Abend aufgefallen, dass ich in Diablo komische Probleme mit der Grafik habe. Meist sehr häufig in Tristram z.B oder die Stadt in Akt 2. Da flackert immer etwas. Nicht komplett sondern einzelne Flecken auf dem Boden z.B. Oder die Gebäude sind wie wild teilweise am flackern. Habe schon das Spiel neu installiert und Grafiktreiber aktualisiert, aber leider hat das alles nicht gebracht. Ich meine ich kann das Game spielen, aber wenn da dauernt immer irgendwas flackert in der Gegend, dann nerft es nach einer Weile.

Das sieht so aus, als wenn etwas durch die Texture zum vorschein kommt und zwar immer nur für Milisekunden und dadurch entsteht dann das Flackern. Und es ist nicht der komplette Bildschirm, sondert mal flackert z.B ein Stein oder eine Hauswand oder ein Stück Boden. Es ist schwer zu beschreiben. Spielen kann man das Spiel ganz normal, aber es ist einfach seltsam. Ich weiß das ich am 15.05 das Problem noch nicht hatte, denn das hätte ich da schon gemerkt. Kann es sein das Blizz da nachts was gepatcht haben, was man nicht mitbekommen hat?


Mein System:
AMD Athlon II X3 440 3x3Ghz
8GB Ram
Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 Mainboard
RadeonHD 5770 1GB

Treiber alle aktuell !!


Hat noch wer Probleme oder vielleicht ähnliche mit der Grafik ?




Belgor


----------

